# Bacteria in Soap?



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I made some soap six weeks ago and when I took a bar out of the drying area I noticed a little bit of green inside the outer rim. It was inside the soap - not on it. I like to make goat milk soap using distilled water and powdered goat milk. When making this batch of soap, I didn’t realize I was out of the powdered goat milk so I just used distilled water. The water had been sitting a while in a gallon jug. I have been making soap for a few years now and have never had this happen. Does anyone have any idea if the green is bacteria or could it be from something else?


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

JudyM said:


> ...so I just used distilled water. The water had been sitting a while in a gallon jug.


There is a saying, "Where there is water... there is the possibility of bacteria." Where did you get the distilled water, how was the water stored, and for how long? Also bacteria smells, does the soap have a bad smell?


JudyM said:


> ...the green is bacteria or could it be from something else?


Green is sometimes the indication of copper. Did you use a metal pan anywhere in the soap making process, and if so, what type of metal pan? Another idea is the soap could have been "Lye Heavy" or it could have formed "Lye Pockets". If lye doesn't mix correctly, it could form green streaks or green spots.

I hope you find the answer to your question so the next patch of soap turns out perfectly for you.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for your ideas! I don’t remember the details of where / when regarding the distilled water but the jug had been opened already and I know it had sat for a few months between batches of soap; I just make soap for a few family members. It doesn’t smell bad so that’s a good sign! And it’s only on a couple of bars. 
I guess I may never know what happened but I am happy to know there are other possibilities! Thank you!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I have though several times, I would like to learn to make a simple soap that could be used for people, dishes, clothes washing in a pinch. I'm hoping something that simple and useful can be made easily, safely, and consistently. 

Is there a recipe that versatile and simple ?? 

I have often wondered when people add things like oat meal, special trendy smelly oils and what not if these things spoil, or have a shelf life of some kind. I have to guess a lot of these specialty soaps are made to sell, not necessarily useful. 

Luckily no one in this household has any sensitivity to anything we use so far.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Making soap requires attention to detail and chemicals that can damage your skin, lungs, and eyes. It’s not a simple process.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I use Dr Bronner’s Liquid Castile Soap. It can be used for everything from toothpaste to laundry! (Not that I use it for toothpaste!). You can google recipes for a DIY Dr Bronner’s inspired castile soap but I don’t know how good they are. 
For info on using Dr Bronner’s, check out www.lisabronner.com. She is Dr. Bronner’s granddaughter.


----------

